

First successfully grown human skin in the lab - ChuckMcM
http://www.mediadesk.uzh.ch/articles/2014/erstmals-im-labor-haut-mit-blut-und-lymphgefaessen-erzeugt_en.html

======
ChuckMcM
Creepy I know, but being able to grow skin like this will really help a lot of
people who are injured by acid spills or burns.

